# Mosquitos and the kennel dog



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mosquitos are not usually too big a deal here because of a lack of standing water. That said we have had a wet spring and a lack of heat so there is a bigger than usual issue. 

I don't want to screen in my dog's kennel for a short season that doesn't happen every year and am hoping this will be over in another couple of weeks.

Anyone in mosquito prone areas have any tips for kennel dogs? I am NOT worried about being out in the bush and working around bugs, just when she has to hang out in the kennel/dog yard by herself.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I use a "roll-on" type bug repellant on the dogs ears if they are particularly bad but the mosquitoes don't seem to bother the dogs much except on the thinly haired areas - ears etc. Generally blackflies and flies can be more bothersome and if they are bad enough I will use a wipe one product. I would make sure you use heartworm preventative, though.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer here in Louisiana the skeeters are bigger than the hummingbirds ughhh. We use oscillating fans. It keeps the bugs blown away from them. Pretty low tech but its the only thing I have found that works. Especially at night. Good luck ... I hate those things!!!


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Skeeters here tend to be fickle things and tend to hunt only in the shade or at night. So about an hour before dark we bring the dogs in for the evening. So far.. so good. We also try to keep water sources dried up, water buckets dumped at night, and the property well drained. 

I suppose if I lived in a heartworm area or an area with a serious fly issue I'd probably use bug netting on the exterior of the kennel.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I use a pump spray product called TRI-TEC 14 that I get at the feed store. 
As Lynn commented, it's more about the flies then mosquitos but we have plenty of both.
Both dogs are outside 24/7


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I bathe my dogs with permethrin every few months. No mosquitoes,fleas, or ticks bother them since I've bee using it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mosquitos have a farily small territory so where I can't control the water (we have an intermittent stream out back) I use the Mosquito Dunks (Little tables of bacillus thuringis bacteria) that seems to kill them -- I just put in some plastic mesh (onion bags) and tie to a weight and throw in.

We also use regular heartworm preventive meds.

The dogs really never seem "bothered" by mosquitos though.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Brian Anderson said:


> Jennifer here in Louisiana the skeeters are bigger than the hummingbirds ughhh. We use oscillating fans. It keeps the bugs blown away from them. Pretty low tech but its the only thing I have found that works. Especially at night. Good luck ... I hate those things!!!


 I have seen them that big on the Eastern Shore of Maryland when I was bow hunting for deer. I think the fan idea is great for many flying bugs. The problem with bug sprays, you have to reapply everytime it rains. When the wind is out of the west, you get more from the marshes and other wooded areas.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I have seen them that big on the Eastern Shore of Maryland when I was bow hunting for deer. I think the fan idea is great for many flying bugs. The problem with bug sprays, you have to reapply everytime it rains. When the wind is out of the west, you get more from the marshes and other wooded areas.


Howard I can't take credit for it. I work in the oilfield and on a lot of the rigs especially here they have large powerful fans on the floor they call "bug blowers". They serve two purposes one to help stir a breeze and the other to keep the bugs off lol.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I said this on here before but I used to work for this company about 30 miles from my house. The company is bonnie plant farms. They sell a citronella plant I got 6 of them and planted them around the house and we have never had a problem with the skeeters


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> Howard I can't take credit for it. I work in the oilfield and on a lot of the rigs especially here they have large powerful fans on the floor they call "bug blowers". They serve two purposes one to help stir a breeze and the other to keep the bugs off lol.


 
where do you work out of. I was an electrician on the thunder horse and now I'm unemployed but going to work with transocean. I'm going through some training right now


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Jones said:


> where do you work out of. I was an electrician on the thunder horse and now I'm unemployed but going to work with transocean. I'm going through some training right now


I work in Bossier City, LA. I manage a downhole tool company. I don't work in the field nearly as much as I used to. Come either here or to south texas there is a lot of work. Due to the discoveries of the haynesville shale here and marsalis shale in south texas.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> I work in Bossier City, LA. I manage a downhole tool company. I don't work in the field nearly as much as I used to. Come either here or to south texas there is a lot of work. Due to the discoveries of the haynesville shale here and marsalis shale in south texas.


well if this with transocean falls through I'll definitely check into it that. I'll PM you in a minute


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried two of those plants and can't say one way or the other how they work...got a nice smell!


----------

